# I Finally Got A Bridgeport!!!



## magu (Jan 3, 2016)

So a few days before Christmas, a vendor I frequent through inspections for my company gave me a call. I have been asking him if he wanted to sell his milling machine for about 2.5 years now and it turns out he decided he could better use the space for something else. Following that discussion, the Moday after Christmas I hopped in an s15 (gmc's s10) and drow the ~3.5 hours our to Columbus. An hour or so later I was on a nerve racking trip back to Pittsburgh. Fast forward to today: my mill is unloaded, in position, and the turret is back on. 

So without further ado, here is my mill. It is a 1948 Bridgeport round ram m head.

All that is left now is to run juice to it and hold on tight.


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Jan 3, 2016)

nice enjoy it, I have a 1950ish round ram with a j head that I just got about a month ago. just put the 3 axis DRO on it but still need to do a permanent wire job for it.


----------



## Andre (Jan 3, 2016)

Our machines are brothers! Mine is also a 1948 

Mine lived in a filter manufacturer's shop, then got sent to a machinery dealer and picked up by a family friend. He used it, then got a 2J2 with nice chrome ways and an Enco box way copy. It sat for 20 years, and was given to me in 2013. If you need any info, feel free to ask. I've torn apart most of the head, removed the table and have a good idea of what's in the knee.

Looks like you need to make a knee lock handle


----------



## magu (Jan 4, 2016)

Thank you both. I would love to put at least a 2 axis DRO on mine, if not 3. 

Andre, I will probably be picking your brain in the near future, by the looks of it, my mill hasn't had a good cleaning since 1949 or so.... I guess I will need to make a knee lock, didn't know I was missing one.


----------



## brino (Jan 4, 2016)

Exciting times!
Congratulations on the "new" machine.
-brino


----------



## Techie1961 (Jan 4, 2016)

Very nice. Feels good to finally get one doesn't it.


----------



## derf (Jan 4, 2016)

I would check out that drum switch before you put the juice to it...it looks a little "swollen". Congrats, you've entered a whole new obsession!


----------



## magu (Jan 5, 2016)

Yes, it certainly does feel great, and a bit overwhelming.... now to tool up without spending too much. 

LOL, I don't know why, but every time I move a machine I #%$@ up the switch, always the switch, but only the switch. I have considered taking them off first, but then god knows what i would ahem "mess up"


----------



## FOMOGO (Jan 5, 2016)

Congrats on acquiring your mill. I know I always get excited when ever I get a new to me piece of equipment. Enjoy, Mike


----------



## Silverbullet (Jan 6, 2016)

Now in for it , time to feed the beast. you'll need all kinds of tooling a vise a hold down kit. The list grows all the time but it could be worse . Your mill looks like its in great condition . the fittings on the table take oil not grease just to let ya know if you didn't all ready. My first mill was an m head round ram like yours , good little mill too. I moved in by myself using sections of 1" pipe and a pry bar in fact I slid it out of my truck by digging holes and backed the wheels in the holes to lower the angle I then used a coma long to lower it down the ramps ,two planks with blocks so it couldn't bend.


----------



## magu (Jan 7, 2016)

Yes, I know. Just what I need, something else to poor money on. It will be slow going for quite some time with priorities where they are right now but that is okay. I have heard that reiterated several times, unfortunately the previous owner, like many, greased everything. I'll have to look into the best way to clean it out so I can oil things properly.


----------



## derf (Jan 8, 2016)

Get ya some that good Zep degreaser and start from the top. Always start at the top and let gravity give you the advantage. I've never seen dirt and crud run "up"..


----------



## gi_984 (Jan 8, 2016)

After cleaning and refreshing multiple machines (6-8?) I much prefer kerosene as a general degreaser and cleaner.  You can use it over and over again.  let it sit over night and the junk settles out.  Leaves no residue that needs to be cleaned off and won't damage metal if any is left on.


----------



## alloy (Jan 8, 2016)

For tooling keep a close watch on Craigslist.  I keep a page open on my phone and just refresh it many times a day if I'm looking for something.  I've left work to go look at deals.   I picked up a Bridgeport a couple of years ago for $1300.  Told my boss about it and he said why are you still standing here?   My latest mill cost me $1000, with repairs and upgrades I have $2500 in it.  

About 2 weeks ago I scored 2 Jacobs  18N ball bearing super chucks for $100.


----------



## AlxJ64 (Jan 13, 2016)

That is very similar to the M head I just found! I've not much experience with a Bridgeport either so I'm going to be watching your process as well. Tooling is hard to come across in my area, on CL at least.


----------



## MrFixIt (Jan 20, 2016)

Congrats on the mill! And congrats on making it back alive! I have an S15 also, I wouldn't load more than the mill's table in it...


----------

